# Can't pull up HT with Wild Blue?



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Our home system is Wild Blue satellite. Every time I try to log onto Homesteading Today from home I get a white screen saying "this page cannot be displayed". This has gone on for the last couple of weeks.

I have not changed browsers (internet explore), have not changed firewalls, have not fiddled with the settings. One day HT was loading fine, the next it wouldn't load at all.

We just got DSL installed at the store, and here the site is. Brite and beautiful and active. I go home, and the site just won't come up. It doesn't affect any other sites that I've noticed.

Help? Do I need to fiddle with my settings? Is this a weird satellite internet thing? :shrug: 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I have experienced the same thing for a couple of months. I assumed that Chuck had banned Wildblue for some reason, likely a troll using the ISP. Anyone know if this true?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

According to Kung, Wild Blue is routing us to a dead-end server when we try and call HT up. There's a thread going about it in the Admin forum.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes - I'm in the process of talking with Wildblue about it. No, it has nothing to do with HT.

Long story short, there is a datacenter that 1and1 (a hosting company) owns; and it's being moved.

Well, some of the routing tables in the routers that Wildblue uses are routing us through those nonexistent routers...therefore, we can't access HT.

I'm trying to work with them to get it resolved, but it's tough going.

All of those reading this thread, if you will do me a favor.

Go to Start --> Run, and type

*cmd*

That'll bring up a command window. Then, type the following:

*tracert homesteadingtoday.com*

What that'll do is give the results of a 'trace' from your computer, through EACH 'hop' that your computer takes, all the way to HT.

Once that is done, copy and paste that in an email (or PM) to me. My email is in my profile.  I can use that to speak to Wildblue.

If anyone feels comfortable with it, it will also HUGELY help if I have your IPs. I know y'all may not feel comfortable with this, but what that'll do is allow me to PROVE that yes, these are Wildblue Customers.

To supply an IP (DON'T do it in this bulletin board - do only via PM or email), type the following:

*ipconfig*


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll send this to you tonight.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok 

BTW, while I do have email allowed from other members, if it gives you a problem, just PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll get you this info tonight. Thanks for being on top of it!

In the meantime, youhide.com is doing the trick.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This just happened to me again! This was the first I've been able to get in for a while. SO frustrating.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

That can happen when an ISP isn't good about updating their DNS database for their DNS servers. Internic updates DNS twice per day at 5 am and 5 pm local Tulsa time. ISPs really should update shortly after those times to make sure they're current, but in reality some ISPs only do it once per month, or even once every few months.

To make matters worse there are caching DNS servers at router junctions that remember DNS look-ups. That takes some of the load off the "real" DNS servers. Therefore, even if they update DNS you may still get old data if you're behind one of those caching DNS servers.

If you're computer literate you can edit your TCP/IP settings to use different DNS servers. I think I would give that a try. To do that go to your network settings, then look at the TCP/IP properties. Under DNS, specify the OpenDNS server addresses for the primary and secondary DNS servers.

Primary: 208.67.222.222
Secondary: 208.67.220.220


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

Yep. I just got Wildblue at home, and the same exact thing is happening to me. Also, here at work, when I try to pull up the Poultry Forum, the firewall blocks me out of it, as if it were an inappropriate website or somthing.


----------

